# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  La Ley  Gloria

## gpacheco

*Por: Ángel Manero Campos*  Desde hace unos días hemos sido testigos de los esfuerzos de algunos congresistas por promover un proyecto de Ley que busca limitar la propiedad agrícola a 40,000 mil Hectáreas (Has). Si consideramos que el único Grupo Económico que está cercano a dicha extensión es el Grupo Gloria (las propiedades forestales y comunales se exceptúan) entonces estamos aquí frente a una ley potencial que tiene nombre propio: Limitar el crecimiento de Gloria en la Industria Azucarera.  Del Grupo Gloria podemos decir que prácticamente tiene el monopolio en la oferta de la leche (70%) aunque verdaderamente es absurdo hablar de monopolio en productos alimenticios en el Perú, porque la importación es casi libre y además hay una gama de sustitutos para cada producto.  Es indudable que Gloria ha tenido un exitoso modelo de negocio alrededor de la leche y que ejerce posición de dominio y poder frente a los productores lecheros. Pero es evidente que es un modelo de negocio competitivo a nivel mundial y que estos productores ya habrían desaparecido sin la presencia de Gloria en el mercado, pues simplemente se habría importado casi toda la leche que consumimos.  No obstante a Gloria sí le podríamos criticar su necia posición de no entrar al negocio ganadero y producir parte de su abastecimiento de leche. Esto es una mala señal a los ganaderos lecheros quienes pueden pensar que no es negocio producir leche, pero lo más importante es que teniendo la crianza se puede estar más atentos y preocupados por incorporar tecnología, formar recurso humano capacitado y disponible en el mercado y tener una fuente de irradiación de eficiencia en el manejo de establos o cuencas lecheras. Este tema parece ser un potencial dolor de cabeza  para Gloria y no lo hace cuando por el contrario debería hacerlo.  En la industria Azucarera Gloria está interesada en consolidar la oferta. Ahora tiene casi el 40% de la oferta del azúcar (Casa Grande y Cartavio) y pugna por adquirir otras empresas azucareras que lo lleven a tener una posición de dominio. ¿Pero a esto se le puede decir monopolio en el azúcar?. La respuesta es no porque el azúcar se puede importar y de hecho se importa. La importación es la principal causa de porqué el azúcar tiene un precio tan bajo últimamente.  Pero quiénes son las otras empresas a quien Gloria quiere adquirir. Una de ellas es San Jacinto en Ancash, empresa que le daría una posición estratégica frente a su competidor colombiano Manuelita (Laredo). Con Colombia pasa una situación paradójica, el Perú llevó tecnología a Colombia cuando la reforma agraria ahuyentó a muchos profesionales de primer nivel, pero desde hace varios años los colombianos nos han devuelto el gesto, puesto que inversiones colombianas y profesionales colombianos han ayudado a incorporar tecnología al sector azucarero peruano.  Últimamente hemos visto como sectores de nuestra economía han sido tomados por empresas extranjeras los supermercados, la industria cervecera, la construcción, el gas natural etc. Lo cual no es malo y por el contrario la inversión extranjera acelera el crecimiento económico, incorpora tecnología, da trabajo, competitividad al país y llena los vacíos que dejan los empresarios Peruanos por falta de visión o competitividad. Pero sin duda a iguales condiciones hay que preferir lo Peruano.  Alicorp por ejemplo es una empresa peruana que ha mostrado competitividad y ha crecido en la industria alimenticia. Gloria lo esta haciendo en el azúcar, es la empresa más competitiva de todas, incluso que la Colombiana Laredo y no sorprenda que la compre. Gloria está en camino en consolidar la industria azucarera y lejos de sentirnos orgullosos como peruanos, el congreso trae innovadoras formas de evitar el monopolio. Parecería que *no nos gusta el éxito de los demás.* Una empresa Peruana esta camino a consolidarse y le ponemos trabas.  No es mi interés defender a Gloria, pero sí las inversiones en el agro y la agroindustria puesto que cuando ellos deciden invertir no existía esta ley y por lo tanto le estarán cambiando las reglas del juego. El Estado debe preocuparse por regular verdaderos monopolios que se dan por lo general en los servicios como la telefonía, el abastecimiento de gas natural, Enapu en algunos puertos del país etc.   Hace unos años INDECOPI acusó a las granjas avícolas en concertar precios y lo evidente es que se equivocó. Las amas de casa por sí solas se van cansando de precios altos y progresivamente van a preferir el pollo congelado importado o a consumir más pescado, la demanda bajaría y por consecuencia los precios volverían a bajar. En los alimentos el mercado funciona muy bien y por lo menos en El Perú siempre hay un sustituto para cada producto alimenticio.   Regresando al tema del azúcar, seria ideal que haya más competencia. Lamentablemente en el mundo esta industria es de grandes y no de mediáticos mayoristas del azúcar que creen que con poca inversión y mucha publicidad en los medios se pueden hacer dueños de las empresas azucareras. En el azúcar se necesita mucho respaldo financiero y que bueno que un grupo peruano importante haya decidido incursionar. Limitar este proceso es un absurdo.  Dicho lo anterior quisiera referirme al caso de Andahuasi. Empresa donde laboré un tiempo y conozco de cerca. Siempre tuve interés en el modelo de negocio de Andahuasi. Fue por varios años la única empresa azucarera, que administrada por sus trabajadores, mostraba paz social y crecimiento empresarial. Andahuasi era una isla y concitaba la admiración y aprecio de muchos. No obstante esa época terminó, las últimas elecciones del directorio han mostrado el deterioro al que se puede llegar con una gestión poco transparente y sin mecanismos efectivos de supervisión y control.  ¿Andahuasi puede ser tan competitiva como Gloria en el azúcar? Sí lo puede ser.   Excepcionalmente su cercanía a Lima y los altos rendimientos agrícolas del valle  Huara-Sayán le dan ventajas comparativas que podrían ser competitivas con una buena gestión y apertura al capital. Andahuasi puede ser viable por sí misma pero debe reconocer que afuera hay competencia, que no puede vivir eternamente con altos costos laborales, pues caso contrario la competitividad de otras empresas acabará absorbiéndola.  Esperamos que haya una reconsideración en los iluminados propulsores de esta ley. El Perú siendo tan grande sólo tiene unos 2.5 millones de hectáreas bajo riego y sin duda el que una empresa tenga unas 40 mil o 50 mil Has puede parecer mucho, pero esto es poco sin nos comparamos con otros países. Lo ideal es ampliar esta frontera agrícola bajo riego, impulsando de manera más decidida nuevas irrigaciones grandes y pequeñas y la eficiencia en el riego. Es absurdo que hasta la fecha no se ordene Chinecas, que hayamos demorado tanto para sacar Olmos adelante, que el Proyecto Alto Piura haya perdido casi un año porque el MEF no soltaba una partida de inversión que estaba incluida en el presupuesto de la República y así otros casos que los oficiosos congresistas deberían atender con más énfasis.  *Fuente:* *www.agronegociosperu.org*Temas similares: Artículo: Grupo Gloria compra 25,600 hectáreas en Olmos por US$ 69.64 millones para dos proyectos Especialista en Biotecnología Vegetal. Gloria Jara M. Empresa Gloria instalará planta de yogur que producirá 40 mil litros en Arequipa Inversión del Grupo Gloria en azucarera Casa Grande sumará US$ 60 millones a fin de año Gloria descarta que haya incrementado importación de leche en polvo en perjuicio de ganaderos

----------

